# North Korean ship 'Pong Su'



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

The North Korean ship Pong Su will be sunk tomorrow (23.3.06) by Australian Airforce F1-11s. She was arrested three years ago after landing 150 kg of heroin in Victoria (allegedly on behalf of the North Korean government). One Korean seaman was drowned landing the drugs. 

See film of arrest on http://seven.com.au'todaytonight if you're quick.

John T.


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy,

Here are both films:





http://media.seven.net.au/asxgen/video/0603/060322085411_a0322_0600_7an_pong_su_h.wmv.asx

http://media.seven.net.au/asxgen/video/0603/060322202536_tt_060322_pong_su_h.wmv.asx


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

Thanks John & Ruud enjoyed that. Like the newscaster as well!!
Neville/Hawkey01


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

hawkey01 said:


> Thanks John & Ruud enjoyed that. Like the newscaster as well!!
> Neville/Hawkey01


Ahoy Nev,
Me too!!!!!(*)) (Applause)


----------



## kelgels (Jan 2, 2006)

Well I reckon the f1-11's will have a better chance of sinking it than a Collins Class Submarine will.


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

*Crime doesn't pay*

"Pong Su" was sunk yesterday by RAAF F-111. Sorry couldn't find a movie with the lovely Natalie introducing it.

John T.


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

trotterdotpom said:


> "Pong Su" was sunk yesterday by RAAF F-111. Sorry couldn't find a movie with the lovely Natalie introducing it.
> 
> John T.


Ahoy John,

Here the video of her destruction, unfortunately no Natalie.(*)) 

http://video.news.com.au/?channel=World+News&clipid=73003&bitrate=300&format=wmp


----------



## Trident (Nov 26, 2005)

The cargo was worth 168 Million Australian Dollars a lot more than the ship I recon. 
I beleave they lost a lot of the drugs along with one of the crew when they were trying to land it in rough weather. (Applause)


----------



## Trident (Nov 26, 2005)

Australian Federal Police Commissioner Mick Keelty says questions remain about the involvement of the North Korean Government in the importation of heroin in the vessel Pong Su.

Eight people were charged over the April 2003 importation of $168 million worth of heroin, which landed on the Victorian coast.

It was off-loaded from the Pong Su, which is registered in North Korea.

Four of the accused, including the ship's captain and a political secretary, were last week found not guilty of aiding the importation.

Commissioner Keelty has told ABC TV's Lateline program that he accepts the verdict but his suspicions remain.

"Delivering 150 kilos of heroin just doesn't happen by accident," he said.

"There was a political officer on board travelling on a political passport who was a member of the Korean Workers Party.

"There has to be some question marks about the knowledge or otherwise of the North Korean Government in that shipment of the heroin that came here. "http://abc.net.au/news/australia/vic/bendigo/200603/s1584323.htm


----------



## kelgels (Jan 2, 2006)

*Pongsu*

I may have a suspicous mind here, but it seems strange to me for a ship traveling from North Korea to collect cargo in Papua New Guinea would travel all the way round Australia to get to its cargo?

The ship was apparently set up with hiding spaces for items that they do not want found easily in this case the Herion.

Plus with the Capitian cleared of any involvment, why did he have his ship so close to the shore or was he perhaps forced into a situation by the Politcal Officer and left with no other choice?

I wonder if the ship had droped stuff off else where on the voyage, you would have thought that some one earlier like another ship or fisherman would have notices a North Korean frieghter in Australian waters.


----------



## John Rogers (May 11, 2004)

A lot of unanswered questions. As to the the pretty newscaster, she sure wears a big watch.??????
John


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

John Rogers said:


> A lot of unanswered questions. As to the the pretty newscaster, she sure wears a big watch.??????
> John


The newsreader with the alarm clock on her wriswt is Naomi Robson, Natalie is the one in Ruud's first clip.

It's hard to believe that the ship passed all the places on the Australian coast were nobody has been for years and tried to land the drugs at Victoria's trendiest seaside resort!

Lots of interesting stuff about the incident on the web. The ship's crew were all exonerated (????) but a couple of the shore party are now serving 23 and 22 year sentences.

John T.


----------



## kelgels (Jan 2, 2006)

*Pong Su*

They couldn't have chosen a better place. Perhaps they were after a quick sale so then they could take the cach back ou to the ship and pack it in the little hidy holes where the drugs where to start with and take the cash then back to North Korea. 

Too bad if there should be any appeals, the govermetn have sunk the evidence.


----------

